# The Viridescent Endeavor



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, welcome to my journal, dedicated to the development of my 10 gallon (soon to be planted) aquarium. The aquarium will be a home for one Betta (bred by me) with tank mates I still have yet to decide. The two Endlers in there were from awhile ago, and I had no where to place them, they will be leaving this tank.

Tank: Standard 10 gallon
Heater: Fluval M Heater
Filter: HOB Aqueon 20 (I've baffled the filter with aquarium floss)
Lighting: Finnex Stingray 20 Inch
Substrate: Mix of Aqua Soil and Flourite
Decor: Driftwood 
Plants: Java Fern, Anubias (unsure which type, but I think the small one is Anunias Nana?)

I've redone the plants on the two pieces of wood, and trimmed their roots. I will be posting more later, stay tuned, and thank you for joining me!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

The tank isn't cloudy anymore. Not much has been changed besides rearrangement of the plants on the wood. I still have to find the intake tube for that filter though! Ugh! Does anyone have any suggestions that you've used? Thanks! 

A local aquarium club (Sacramento Aquarium Society) is hosting a auction. I will be attending it to (hopefully) buy some more plants and maybe even some fish! If you are in the area please feel free to join me! Non-members are able to participate in bidding! Let me know if you would like more information about it.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*dies* It sucks to live so far out in the middle of nowhere. Loving the tank!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

The auction didn't turn out to well. Not as many plants as I thought there would be this time... I left with nothing, oh well.

I did just buy one bunch of Rotala at a new pet store, maybe my most favorite one in town so far ... Unsure of which species the Rotala I purchase is, maybe Rotundifolia? I'll post pictures tomorrow.

The new fish stores new shipment of fish and plants comes in Wednesday afternoon I believe, and they will be carrying my favorite aquatic plant! Staurogyne Repens!!! I've personally never had the plant but I've finally gotten a proper lighting system and I'm totally ready for this plant! I've always dreamed of having and I just love the look of it!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's a photo of the tank now! I'll have to trim the Rotala since it was originally so long :surprise:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Look who built a bubblenest! I destroyed his other one last night when I was planting the Rotala...lol. It's tiny, but cute.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ugh! Algae! My light is on to long, or the sun coming from the window is just shining into my room... I'll have to deal with it. I need to re-trim my Rotala only because I didn't correctly trim enough. Lol! I'll be posting pictures later today after the water change.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I just did a water change yesterday and destroyed his bubblenest... And he built another one! Again! Lol! This little guy is silly! To bad I unfortunately haven't seen him in the process of making one! Anyways, here is his 3rd one in one week? Lol.





The water in this tank evaporates quickly :serious: pretty annoying... But here is an update photo as promised:





Also, I think I may just update more about ALL my tanks and not just this one. Maybe I'll focus on this tank specifically(?) I don't know. But I just got a 29 gallon Bow Front for free and a 5 Gallon for free as well! I have a 40 breeder lying around as well... I want so bad to set them up but I have no room!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just purchased Mayaca Fluviatilis the other day. It looks great. I have to seperate it among the whole tank though. Maybe I'll take out the driftwood pieces too(?) what do you think? It just looks way to big. 

Also, I knew this would happen! I'd slack on updates! Ugh. Okay, I promise I will return with photos tomorrow of the tank and how it's going.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Omg I laughed way too hard at your post about the algae. I just did the exact same thing in my journal update...

Also how did I miss this journal springing up?

Love how your 10 gallon is looking at moment. I fail at actually planning planted tanks. I just end up plopping the plants wherever and hoping for the best and that they grow and stuff lol. Blue boy is a pretty boy.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Omg I laughed way too hard at your post about the algae. I just did the exact same thing in my journal update...
> 
> Also how did I miss this journal springing up?
> 
> Love how your 10 gallon is looking at moment. I fail at actually planning planted tanks. I just end up plopping the plants wherever and hoping for the best and that they grow and stuff lol. Blue boy is a pretty boy.


Yeah. The algae is annoying!!! I fortunately scrubbed it out this morning before leaving the house... But I left the fish light on do I expect there to be more when I come back :crying:

Lol, thank you Feng! I actually attempted to aquascape this tank, but I don't have those planting tweezers so it's VERY DIFFICULT to plant the stem plants!!! I've tried using regular tweezers but they're just wayyyy to tiny! I just plopped in the Mayaca and although I'm annoyed with how it's placed so far, I'll eventually spread it evenly among the tank. I also am considering on taking the 2 pieces of driftwood, it's just way to big! 

Update Photo:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, the Java Fern tied to the driftwood was gaining a lot of algae, so I just set it in another cycling tank. But I did a trimming for the Rotala Rotundifolia! These things grow fast! Here are photos 

After I trimmed the Rotala:



Rotala Clippings:



I thought a few clippings like these were cool. The actual Rotala it came from was leaning so when it shot out new stems they started growing towards the light. :-D



Final product after I decided to take out that big driftwood piece. I think I'm just going to let the Rotala and Mayaca grow in and get some more plants. I really love that driftwood piece but it just doesn't fit to well in this tank.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Update! The plants are doing absolutely great! The Mayaca is doing so well it's pearling!!! :surprise: 

And the Rotala clipping I planted already started sprouting on the top! It looks really cool. :nerd:

Here are 2 photos of the plants (with a curious Endler):


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good, Blu!  Those plants look great!


----------

